# Stumped...... I won't give up but damn!!!



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Granted i have only been predator hunting a little over a year and I know I have alot to learn. We (my friend and I) recently have been given permission to hunt pretty much everything from outside Owensboro, KY to the western edge of the county. Seriously, it's like 4000 acres worth of thickets, open fields, river bottoms, and hard woods. Most are like 150-200 acres tacts. You name it's there. We have hunted it now for about 3 weeks when we have time and only take 2 coyotes. The past week and a half we have blanked everytime. Man we should be wacking them.

We had some set ups tonight that looked so good it should be filmed. Nothing. I don't get it.... Today we used terrian to hide out movement in, wore gillies, and tried not to call too much. Nothing. Talking to some local hunting friends, they are having any luck either. I'm just wondering if there is a lull or something before the breeding season kicks in. I don't know.... You guys have any suggestions?

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like predator hunting to me!









I've noticed a funk during, and immediately following deer season. All that shooting, orange guys in trees, big tasty deer leftovers on the ground, you know. The coyotes just don't act right.

How many stands would you say you make in a day when you're getting after em?

When in doubt, change things up. It's like fishing. Oh and when they start to bite, don't tell the other guys what they are biting on because it will likely work for them too.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

i think thats what it is, cause it hit here about 3 or 4 weeks ago, and over the weekend was some of the best coyote hunting i have ever been apart of..


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chris, we've been changing it up a bunch. Tonight we stopped at a place and let it turn dark and hit the locator call. Nothing...... I even got some new hand calls for a different sound and downloaded new stuff for the foxpro. Nothing. It's just not here, we can switch counties (head south) and it's more of the same. All the other predators respond to the calls (hawks, owls, crows and blue jays) but not the coyotes.

Showmecoyote, man I hope it changes for the better.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would chalk it up partially to weather. Try glassing and baiting if you are allowed. See if you can locate their running areas in the snow and follow up in those area or areas just out side there. Good luck, persistant hunters learn and succeed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think that big ole moon help either. They can see well enough to hunt all night without it just think how well they see with it. Success rate goes up for them I'll bet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally got out to this farm where I had taken the stepdaughter elk hunting last year; late Sat., by the time I finished bs with the farmer it was just about dark, I've never seen so many yote tracks as there, was a couple that were either small wolf tracks or grandpa yotes, its a tough spot to setup in but went back Sun. late and where I had walked Sat. there were tracks in mine, the wind kind of screwed me up just as I was going to set up so had to move right away, nothing came in except the fog but an extra set of eyes would really help ( not Chris's ) I know with an experienced caller you would keep two shooters real busy at this spot OH Well!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So there you have it HH....most likely not your doing. Wait out the drought, the rain will return.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Finally got out to this farm where I had taken the stepdaughter elk hunting last year; late Sat., by the time I finished bs with the farmer it was just about dark, I've never seen so many yote tracks as there, was a couple that were either small wolf tracks or grandpa yotes, its a tough spot to setup in but went back Sun. late and where I had walked Sat. there were tracks in mine, the wind kind of screwed me up just as I was going to set up so had to move right away, nothing came in except the fog but an extra set of eyes would really help ( not Chris's ) I know with an experienced caller you would keep two shooters real busy at this spot OH Well!!


Keep at it Rick you'll get 'em !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to PH!! the truth is there is more dry spell than scoring I am sure..


----------

